# Ever lost a game and could never find it?



## BloodRedFox (Nov 25, 2007)

Unfortunately that just happened to me. :?

After over 14 years of never losing a game and keeping them in great condition, I open my game case for Jak 3 and guess what I don't find... the game disk. I've searched the house in every spot I'd think it would be, and even a few spots it probably wouldn't be. I checked my room, my brother's room, the "game room" (more of an entertainment room really since the PS2 in there isn't even hooked up to the HDTV), even other game cases to see if it somehow got misplaced. Crap... I just played through all of Jak II recently (beat it in 12 hours, 42 minutes) and wanted to play Jak 3 again (my favorite in the series) but now I can't because I can't find the dang disk anywhere in this house. Oh well I guess if worst comes to worst I could always buy a used copy for real cheap at GameStop but still it ticks me off that after 14 years of never losing a game and keeping them all in great condition I now lose one. :x


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup...
Final Fantasy Mystic Quest...
It was such a simple-yet-sweet game... but my brother took it to Mexico and apparently left it there. ToT Needless to say, I was furious, due to it being my very first game to play. (I do have the ROM, but it's not the same..) Another title was Soul Blazer... same thing happened.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, I lost Descent, Crusader: No Remorse and a butt load of other awesome titles.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Nov 25, 2007)

Killer Instinct and Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

I lost Smash Bros. Melee =x


----------



## Microsoftt (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think I've ever lost a game. I've had lots of them stolen, though. Mostly small little GameBoy ones.


----------



## Fengathor (Nov 25, 2007)

I lost psi-ops: the mindgate conspiracy I love that game  so many ways to kill one guy. Telekinesis, pyrokinesis, mind control suicide
and of course good old machine gun to the face.
Resident evil 4 beat it had infinite ammo machine gun and infinite rocket launcher.  Tenchu wrath of heaven ninja awesomeness.
So many awesome games gone.


----------



## Heath (Nov 25, 2007)

-


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Nov 25, 2007)

I lost Paper Mario for two years, then found it yesterday in my parent's closet. lol


----------



## RailRide (Nov 25, 2007)

I once _tried_ to lose a game.

It was _Car-Nivorous_, a Deer Hunter clone where you mow down animals with your pickup truck instead of shooting them.

Only problem was it never worked. It would get to the title screen and crash. 

Every time.
Every system.
Every OS.

This game is notorious for never having been reviewed because nobody could get it to run. Google it if you don't believe me.

I tried to lose the @&#$@$* CD, and it just kept turning up every time I went looking for something that was actually worth looking for.

---PCJ


----------



## Quaidis (Nov 25, 2007)

I've lost a few games.  Loosing something like Jak 3 is only a minor annoyance compared to loose a game on an older system that you'll never be able to replace.  I had some great SNES and Sega Master System games that I either lost or had stolen from me that I will probably never see the likes of again.  These days I keep all of my old game systems and games in a rather large chest so I will no longer have to go through the pain of misplacing one.

A good way to keep in touch with your games is to return them to their case directly after each playing session.  It consumes time a tad to repeatedly pull out the same game, but you will not misplace it so long as the case is still around.


----------



## Rimpala (Nov 25, 2007)

I one time had my Gamecube stollen by my aunt for her kids does that count?

that still burns me up :evil:


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't remember ever losing a game. Which is amazing considering the years of people not putting the discs back in the cases.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 25, 2007)

Chrono Cross.  Last I recall it was somewhere around the house, but... never saw it again.


----------



## Kyouryuu (Nov 26, 2007)

I've lost only one Game Boy game.  I think it was Krusty's Fun House or something lame like that.

Recently, though, I've lost track of a few games at work.  People borrow them and I forget who received what.  Or they let others borrow it, thinking it's a studio copy.  I think I need to go hunting. XD


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 26, 2007)

Only the ones that matter.

WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU ICO?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2007)

I lost Sword of Mana. 

Well to be honest, it wasn't too big of a loss, except at the time I really really wanted to play it. D:


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 26, 2007)

SimCity 2k Special Ed. >:C


----------



## Dayken (Nov 27, 2007)

Lost four games for my GBA. Considering that they were Sega Smash Pack, Double Dragon Advance, Pocky and Rocky with Becky, and Megaman Zero (please don't hurt me), it's no big deal.

Still having no idea where my copy of Tales of Destiny (PS1) went sucks hardcore, though.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 27, 2007)

This is why I ALWAYS stress about not leaving my games inside their consoles. All you need is one person to want to play something else and games get lost.

So, yes, this has happened to me. Far too much, actually. I've lost not only disks, but cases, or cases with the game inside, or cases with different games inside, and my DS. Losses a plenty.

But hey, repurchase them now, before the older games become REALLY rare. I actually just today bought a "used" copy of Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal, although the case is almost flawless, it included all the books and suck, AND they couldn't find the disk at the EB, so they gave me a brand new disk. Not too bad for $9.


----------



## yak (Nov 27, 2007)

For several years i have been trying to remember the name of the game that turned out to be "Disciplies".


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 27, 2007)

i lost about 20% of my games collection on a lan party, some fucker stole my bag.


----------



## Gol22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes... I lost my Halo 2 game during a LAN party as well. Also my controllers and other things i forget that i had with me. Very disapointing... sure is the last time I go to someones house and leave my stuff in another room for someone else to play on it.


----------



## Rouge2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Super Mario All-Stars.


----------



## Xidus (Nov 28, 2007)

I've lost so many games I lost count..
Warzone 2100 is somewhere in storage (which is like trying to find a needle in a haystack, 75% of our belongings are still boxed up) probably out of its case and scratched up beyond recognition. Evolva probably shares that fate. I believe I left Battlezone II at a friend's house when I moved :V
uhm, Descent 1 and 2, Urban Assault, Total Annihilation (although I found one of the discs later but it was ruined)... CNC RA, a bootleg copy of CNC TS (and another bootleg of Q3A) from when my dad went to the Ukraine... Hell there's too many to list.


----------



## MDTailz (Nov 29, 2007)

Someone tried to steal my SSBM but they just got the case, the game was in the gamecube at the time XD

But recently i lost Disgaeia.... But i beat that game twice already


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 29, 2007)

I lost a bunch of games since I wasn't very responsible when I was a kid. Of course, a bunch of older games (PS1, N64, SNES) games were lost moving houses due to the fact my dad just shoves everything in random boxes. Oh Pokemon Puzzle League, I miss you, ;_; <3


----------



## Monster Tamer (Nov 29, 2007)

PokÃ©mon Blue, Battle Arena Toshinden and Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons.

Funny enough, I found them all. Within the stuff of the son of my father's pal, who gone and traveled with us back then. I could recognize them because of the guarantee sticker on their back.


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Nov 29, 2007)

plenty im afrad...

Mario Kart DS (stolen)
MegaMan (GB)
Kirby Dreamland
Star Fox 64
Sonic 1
Mario Breakout
My DS case with one of My DSes and every DS & GBA game i have.
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Yellow

And dont get me started on PS1 & PC games i used to have


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 29, 2007)

Actually, that just happened to me now. I can't find my copy of Blue Dragon. Not that I really care, it's a painfyully bad game, but... I still can't find it. =P


----------



## net-cat (Nov 29, 2007)

I "lost" my copy of Super Mario World.

By "lost," I mean I loaned it to a "friend" who then claimed that I never did.

I never loaned him anything again.


----------



## Option7 (Nov 30, 2007)

I took my PS2 up to my uncles once, and I took LotR: Two Towers along with me, yet by the time we got there, the disc was missing. We still had the case and everything. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 1, 2007)

I've "lost" a couple PC games over the years. And by "lost" I mean I lost the copy that I made. So I just grab the original disk out of safe storage, re-copy it, and put the original back into safe storage.


----------



## nya (Dec 4, 2007)

I somehow lost my copy of Super Smash Melee...I never really played it much, and just recently got into it thanks to friends, with Brawl about to come out and such...so when I went back to look for my own copy, I realized it was missing. 

(Â´ï¼›Ï‰ï¼›`)


----------



## Visimar (Dec 4, 2007)

I lost all of my pre-3rd generation PokÃ©mon games save Red, and that doesn't even work right anymore (save function is borked). The last one to disappear was Crystal, which was my favourite out of all the PokÃ©mon games...I couldn't find it after I went camping one time. ;_;


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 4, 2007)

Used to own Crash Bandicoot 3.

Box and all just dissapeared.

I beat that game with, like, 115%.  I really miss it.


----------



## Lancear Omari (Dec 4, 2007)

Chrono Cross. Think my brother sold it even tho it was mine.


----------



## stoelbank (Dec 4, 2007)

and i think i just lost medal of honor for the psp.. i lend it to this guy and he isn't showing up in class anymore


----------



## Fols Flowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Conker Bad Fur day [left it at my old house after we moved]
my whole super nintendo collection+super nintendo [stolen by one of my old former friend cause he moved the next day]
Command and Conquer: Red alert [friend stole one of the CDs]
I'm more angry over Conker Bad Fur day...one of my favorite games.


----------



## Akko (Dec 5, 2007)

Zone of the Ender: Fist of Mars (GBA) ... three times with two games...

Â¬.Â¬ i dunno how but that game just keeps dissapearing from my house. i ripped my house apart 20 times looking for it and only found it once out of the three times they were lost. meaning i bought another one after i couldnt find the first and THAT one dissapeared too. so eithor someones stealing it or i have a vortex to some alternate game deprived demension in my house. and now the game shops near me dont sell that game anymore so ill have to order it online if i wanna see it agian.


----------



## stoelbank (Dec 5, 2007)

Fols Flowen said:
			
		

> Conker Bad Fur day [left it at my old house after we moved]
> my whole super nintendo collection+super nintendo [stolen by one of my old former friend cause he moved the next day]
> Command and Conquer: Red alert [friend stole one of the CDs]
> I'm more angry over Conker Bad Fur day...one of my favorite games.



conker's bad fur day is like the pure ownage, you could consider buying an xbox 360 and conkers live and reloaded. its like bad fur day but then better graphics ^^ NAZI TEDDY'S!


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't think of any games, but somehow my N64s (yes, plural, long story) have been omnomed in my room somewhere.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 9, 2007)

i lost my original Legend of Zelda catridge for my NES (which amazingly still works). 

I found it a few years later when i stepped on it in the middle of my room. This was od because it just seemingly popped up there.


----------



## Kerta-Losataure (Dec 17, 2007)

Final Fantasy Legend. An old GB game that wasn't even a real Final Fantasy game. I loved it until it suddenly disappeared. Seven years later I find it. My neighbor had stolen it and when I tried to play it... Turns out he somehow got coffee inside it...


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 17, 2007)

I lost two games a while ago that I absolutely love: Star Wars for GB and Pokemon Pinball for GBC.

Then there's the games I can no longer play because OS's are too advanced: Where in the World is Carmen SanDiego? and Gizmos and Gadgets.


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 19, 2007)

I lost Battlefield: 1942. That sucked, it was an awesome game.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 19, 2007)

*Looks around*

Where did Pokemon Ruby go? Where did my Medabots game go? Suikoden? What happened to it?

To answer your question... yes.


----------



## SFox (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, Final Fantasy Legend II.
The game just vanished many years ago, I could never figure out where it went. Sucked too because it was my all time favorite Gameboy game and I never did finish it.


----------



## suzuki (Dec 20, 2007)

My black label copy of Final Fantasy 7 has disappeared into the abyss and I just last week shelled out $50 for a putrid green label copy with a water damaged back label. 

I purchased FF Tactics the day it was released, and it's been lost for 6 months at a time, three separate times. I only recently found it again, shoved into my Sly Cooper box.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Dec 25, 2007)

Half Life? Quake 2?*Sniffle* T_T Come back..I wanna shoot ppl...I just play Oblivion..W ait...nooo!

so yeah, lost those three games..X3


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 26, 2007)

Oblivion? HL2? Quake 2? OH SNAP! That's gotta suck


----------



## wolfe97 (Dec 30, 2007)

yes, i lost my postal 2 disc and souldn;t find it for upwards of two years, which blew since it was a big anger outlet for me. i ended up finding it scratched to hell, under my matress


----------



## Sparkynekomi (Dec 31, 2007)

I SORT of lost a game....

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/369040/


----------



## Ziggy-Cabbit (Jan 9, 2008)

Sim City 3000. Vanished right from my room, never to be seen or heard from again.

I misses it. :'C


----------



## Rayne (Jan 9, 2008)

I lost my disks for all of the old Novalogic games. I've been really itching to play some Tachyon lately, too. =(


----------



## Akai (Jan 9, 2008)

Pokemon Pearl and Pokemon LeafGreen. I've lost it 3 times now, although this is the first time it was actually my fault. Oh well. One day...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 16, 2008)

i lost medal of honor allied assault : spearhead

that annoyed me so much still aint found it


----------



## TopazThunder (Feb 12, 2008)

MInish Cap was the only game I truly lost. Mario Kart 64 and Clay Fighter 63 1/2 were stolen from me by a "friend." Gods I miss Clay Fighter...


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 12, 2008)

I recently went looking through my stored games trying to look for my Goblen comander game for the PS2 but for some reason, even though I know I stored it, I couldn't find it.  It really sucked losing that game since it was one of my fevorites.  I should also mention that I'm not the actual person who put them in the box, it was my mother cleaning up my room for space.


----------



## TopazThunder (Feb 13, 2008)

That's how I lost Minish Cap actually; mom cleaning up my room, she forgot where she put it, and I haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 13, 2008)

My Pokemon Trading Crad Game for Game Boy. I lost that and my game boy. Even when we moved I could never find it.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 15, 2008)

I still have not found my old copy of the Pajama Sam games, after 13 years ya think I would have found it...  Oh shi- I think I sold it NEVER MIND.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 17, 2008)

Kirby's Dreamland and Final Fantsy Legend. <(T_T)>

No idea where they're hiding to this day...
A shame because Kirby's Dreamland is one of my favourite games. <( ;_; )>


----------



## Valicyn (Feb 17, 2008)

Most of the Time, when i miss some Games, my Brother has it somewhere in his room (which is bad, because he lets CDs just on the ground after he uses it, and when he stomps on it and it slips a bit around .... agh .... :evil: )

But i can't understand how my C&C 3 Game dissappeared out of my Bag in a (locked) Hotel Room, after i came back from the Games Convention ?(


----------



## Cmdr-A (Feb 17, 2008)

SSBM :< Its been missing for 3 some years now. I miss it.


----------



## Slyther (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never lost any games, however I have a friend who looses games all the time... having a 5-year-old sister must really suck


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

Only once, and I was so upset a dented a wall.

just last year I lost an original copy of Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards. Those are getting rare! I had it on display, and then it was just gone someday, still no idea what happened to it...


----------



## caitsith511 (Mar 1, 2008)

I lost a few good games but thing that ticked me off bad was during my middle school years &  in a middle of nowhere town with nothing to do, in the used game shop they had final fantasy T which was great fun ^^ then in my last year of high school I went to go play it..it wasnt in its case...& after going threw a dosent cases...I fount it behind another game..broken & three places..  I'm pretty sure it was my brother..cuz hes a a$$.. but to see the game that helped me in a time of need.. broken... T3T ..sad.


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 1, 2008)

Awhile back I had misplaced the CD key to my copy of AVP2. 

This should count somewhat as a lost game, considering that I can't get online now with it.


----------

